# 150 books to Read



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I recently combined a few lists of top 100 books that everyone should read, and came up with my list of the 150 books.  One list I used had many classics and the second list I used had a few more recent titles.  I figured by combining the two, I was more likely to read more of them, since I can only read so many older books at a time.  

I know for sure that I have read 27 of these books, though I suspect I have read others, but can’t remember.  Which is fine, I don’t mind re-reading.  

Anyway I thought I would share my list here for anyone that wants to try their hand at reading them.  My plan is to pick one book from the list and then one book found elsewhere and so on until I am done.  I am currently reading Pride and Prejudice.  (Though I can tell I have already read it now that I am into it.  I don't remember if I finished it though, so I am re-reading it anyway.)

I’d love to hear how many you have read off this list!

Cheers!
Rachel


1	HARRY POTTER AND THE DEATHLY HALLOWS (J.K. Rowling)
2	PRIDE AND PREJUDICE (Jane Austen)
3	The Lord of the Rings - JRR Tolkien
4	1984 (George Orwell)
5	Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte
6	TO KILL A MOCKINGBIRD (Harper Lee)
7	TWILIGHT (Stephenie Meyer)
8	Golden Compass - Philip Pullman
9	Subtle Knife - Philip Pullman
10	Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman
11	Wuthering Heights - Emily Bronte
12	THE CATCHER IN THE RYE (J.D. Salinger)
13	THE DA VINCI CODE (Dan Brown)
14	Great Expectations - Charles Dickens
15	Little Women - Louisa M Alcott
16	HARRY POTTER AND THE HALF-BLOOD PRINCE (J.K. Rowling)
17	Tess of the D’Urbervilles - Thomas Hardy
18	ONE HUNDRED YEARS OF SOLITUDE (Gabriel Garcia Marquez)
19	Catch 22 - Joseph Heller
20	ANGELS & DEMONS (Dan Brown)
21	MEMOIRS OF A GEISHA (Arthur Golden)
22	Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
23	The Hobbit - JRR Tolkien
24	HARRY POTTER AND THE PRISONER OF AZKABAN (J.K. Rowling)
25	Birdsong - Sebastian Faulks
26	ATONEMENT (Ian McEwan)
27	THE ULTIMATE HITCHHIKER'S GUIDE TO THE GALAXY (Douglas Adams)
28	The Time Traveler’s Wife - Audrey Niffenegger
29	HIGH FIDELITY (Nick Hornby)
30	Middlemarch - George Eliot
31	CURIOUS INCIDENT OF THE DOG IN THE NIGHT-TIME, THE (Mark Haddon)
32	Gone With The Wind - Margaret Mitchell
33	ON THE ROAD (Jack Kerouac)
34	The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald
35	Bleak House - Charles Dickens
36	THE ALCHEMIST (Paulo Coelho)
37	War and Peace - Leo Tolstoy
38	MY TAKE (Gary Barlow)
39	Brideshead Revisited - Evelyn Waugh
40	LORD OF THE FLIES (William Golding)
41	Crime and Punishment - Fyodor Dostoyevsky
42	A CLOCKWORK ORANGE (Anthony Burgess)
43	Grapes of Wrath - John Steinbeck 
44	ECLIPSE (Stephenie Meyer)
45	Alice in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
46	Through the Looking Glass - Lewis Carroll
47	The Wind in the Willows - Kenneth Grahame 
48	PERSUASION (Jane Austen)
49	Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy 
50	David Copperfield - Charles Dickens
51	TRAINSPOTTING (Irvine Welsh)
52	The Magician's Nephew - CS Lewis
53	The Lion, The With, and the Wardrobe - CS Lewis
54	The Horse and His Boy - CS Lewis
55	Prince Caspian - CS Lewis
56	The Voyage of the 'Dawn Treader' - CS Lewis
57	The Silver Chair - CS Lewis
58	The Last Battle - CS Lewis
59	HARRY POTTER AND THE ORDER OF THE PHOENIX (J.K. Rowling)
60	Emma - Jane Austen 
61	THE OUTSIDER (Albert Camus)
62	LOLITA (Vladimir Nabokov)
63	The Kite Runner - Khaled Hosseini
64	Captain Corelli’s Mandolin - Louis De Bernieres
65	THE MASTER AND MARGARITA (Mikhail Bulgakov)
66	BRIDGET JONES'S DIARY (Helen Fielding)
67	Winnie the Pooh - AA Milne
68	Animal Farm - George Orwell
69	BREAKING DAWN (Stephenie Meyer)
70	A Prayer for Owen Meaney - John Irving
71	BRAVE NEW WORLD (Aldous Huxley)
72	The Woman in White - Wilkie Collins
73	OF MICE & MEN (John Steinbeck)
74	Anne of Green Gables - LM Montgomery
75	Far From The Madding Crowd - Thomas Hardy
76	The Handmaid’s Tale - Margaret Atwood
77	PS, I LOVE YOU (Cecelia Ahern)
78	YES MAN (Danny Wallace)
79	HARRY POTTER AND THE GOBLET OF FIRE (J.K. Rowling)
80	Life of Pi - Yann Martel
81	THE UNBEARABLE LIGHTNESS OF BEING: A NOVEL (Milan Kundera)
82	Dune - Frank Herbert
83	THE BELL JAR: A NOVEL (Sylvia Plath)
84	Cold Comfort Farm - Stella Gibbons
85	Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen
86	THE PICTURE OF DORIAN GRAY (Oscar Wilde)
87	A Suitable Boy - Vikram Seth
88	THE WASP FACTORY: A NOVEL (Iain Banks)
89	The Shadow of the Wind - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
90	MIDNIGHT'S CHILDREN (Salman Rushdie)
91	A Tale Of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
92	FEAR AND LOATHING IN LAS VEGAS (Hunter S. Thompson)
93	THE PERKS OF BEING A WALLFLOWER (Stephen Chbosky)
94	THE BOOK THIEF (Markus Zusak)
95	Love In The Time Of Cholera - Gabriel Garcia Marquez
96	THE ROAD (Cormac McCarthy)
97	THE GOD DELUSION (Richard Dawkins)
98	FIGHT CLUB: A NOVEL (Chuck Palahniuk)
99	The Secret History - Donna Tartt
100	Count of Monte Cristo - Alexandre Dumas
101	A LONG WAY DOWN (Nick Hornby)
102	Jude the Obscure - Thomas Hardy
103	ONE FLEW OVER THE CUCKOO'S NEST (Ken Kesey)
104	THE BEACH (Alex Garland)
105	NEW MOON (Stephenie Meyer)
106	Moby Dick - Herman Melville
107	OLD MAN AND THE SEA (Ernest Hemingway)
108	Oliver Twist - Charles Dickens
109	Dracula - Bram Stoker
110	The Secret Garden - Frances Hodgson Burnett
111	WATCHMEN (Alan Moore)
112	Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
113	MY SISTER'S KEEPER: A NOVEL (Jodi Picoult)
114	Ulysses - James Joyce
115	HARRY POTTER AND THE SORCERER'S STONE (J.K. Rowling)
116	Swallows and Amazons - Arthur Ransome
117	MY BOOKY WOOK (Russell Brand)
118	Germinal - Emile Zola
119	A MILLION LITTLE PIECES (James Frey)
120	Vanity Fair - William Makepeace Thackeray
121	Possession - AS Byatt
122	A Christmas Carol - Charles Dickens
123	THE GODFATHER (Mario Puzo)
124	Cloud Atlas - David Mitchell
125	The Color Purple - Alice Walker
126	The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro 
127	THE GIVER (Lois Lowry)
128	Madame Bovary - Gustave Flaubert
129	WATERSHIP DOWN: A NOVEL (Richard Adams)
130	A Fine Balance - Rohinton Mistry
131	Charlotte’s Web - EB White
132	The Five People You Meet In Heaven - Mitch Alborn
133	THE WIND-UP BIRD CHRONICLE: A NOVEL (Haruki Murakami)
134	Adventures of Sherlock Holmes - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
135	CAN YOU KEEP A SECRET? (Sophie Kinsella)
136	The Faraway Tree Collection - Enid Blyton
137	Heart of Darkness - Joseph Conrad 
138	HOLES (Louis Sachar)
139	The Little Prince - Antoine De Saint-Exupery
140	A Confederacy of Dunces - John Kennedy Toole
141	A Town Like Alice - Nevil Shute
142	CHOKE (Chuck Palahniuk)
143	The Three Musketeers - Alexandre Dumas
144	THE HOST: A NOVEL (Stephenie Meyer)
145	KAFKA ON THE SHORE (Haruki Murakami)
146	Charlie and the Chocolate Factory - Roald Dahl
147	Les Miserables - Victor Hugo
148	SLAUGHTERHOUSE-FIVE (Kurt Vonnegut)
149	JURASSIC PARK (Michael Crichton)
150	I AM AMERICA (Stephen Colbert)


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't believe you included...

I can't believe you left out...

There.  It is started.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Zeronewbury said:


> I can't believe you included...
> 
> I can't believe you left out...
> 
> There. It is started.


Oh I knew that would come, but my only defense is this... THESE ARE NOT MY LISTS! LOL I found them online and there are about 200 such lists out there, I just picked 2 and combined them. It is my hope that everyone will understand that and take the list for what it is and play nice.  

Rachel


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have read 38 books on the list, plus there are 2 that I started but didn't finish, one of them quite recently (Dorian Gray) and one a long time ago (Swallows and Amazons). So, about 25%. 

Many of the books I've opted not to read, because I'm not interested. A few of them I own and haven't gotten around to reading and now with the Kindle, I probably will never go back to the paper version.

L


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

I've read 38 of the books you've listed. The classics are definitely belong on any list of books to read. However, the more recent books probably won't stand the test of time -- _Can you Keep a Secret?_ and _Angel and Demons_ and the Stephanie Meyer's novels (except for Twilight, just for the cultural significance it has right now) stick out like sore thumbs on your list.

I keep a list of all the "great" books I want to read. (Instead of keeping a list of things to do before I die, I keep a list of books I want to read before I die.) I just finished _A Room with a View_, which was on my list. Here's my list of books I want to read (for comparison purposes):

A Farewell to Arms	Ernest Hemingway
A Passage to India - EM Forster
A Tale of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
A Town Like Alice - Nevil Shute
Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
Brideshead Revisited - Evelyn Waugh
Cat's Eye	- Margaret Atwood
Crime and Punishment - Gyodor Dostoebsky
Doctor Zhivago - Boris Pasternak
East of Eden - John Steinbeck
Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
Howards End - EM Forster
Kim - Rudyard Kipling
Lady Chatterley's Lover - DH Lawrence
Les Miserables - Victor Hugo
Less Than Zero - Bret Easton Ellis 
Lolita - Vladimir Nobokov
Lord of the Flies - William Golding
Love in the Time of Cholera	- Gabriel García Márquez 
Madame Bovary - Gustave Flaubert
Middlemarch - George Eliot
Midnight's Children	- Salman Rushdie
Mrs. Dalloway - Virgina Woolf
On Chesil Beach -Ian McEwan
One Hundred Years of Solitude - Gabriel García Márquez 
Out of Africa - Isak Dineson (Karen Blixen)
Persuasion - Jane Austen
Pygmalion - Bernard Shaw
Rebecca - Daphne du Maurier
Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen
Slaughterhouse Five - Kurt Vonnegut
Sophie's Choice - William Styron
Tes of the D'Urbervilles - Thomas Hardy
The Age of Innocence - Edith Wharton
The Bluest Eyes - Toni Morrison
The Fountainhead - Ayn Rand
The Grapes of Wrath - John Steinbeck
The Heart of Darkness - Joseph Conrad
The Hours - Michael Cunningham
The House of Seven Gables - Nathaniel Hawthorne
The Portrait of a Lady - Henry James
The Road - Cormac McCarthy
The Sound and the Fury - William Faulkner
The Woman in White - Wilkie Collins
Their Eyes Were Watching God - Zora Neale Hurston
Tropic of Cancer - Henry Miller
Ulysses - James Joyce
Vanity Fair - William Thackeray
War and Peace - Leo Tolstoy


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

its like a pat on the back when you realize you have read over half of a top "150" list. The ones I have read i still have interest in reading again. I then think I should read the ones I have not come across yet as they are on the same list of the ones I like? a little of my convoluted logic. good list

I would add
Michael Scott's The Alchemyst and The Magician. If you don't read series until they are all written wait until May for The Sorceress. the first two were a fun magical good against evil story with some real history and description with a lot of imagination mixed in.
Sylvia


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

I've read 56 of your list, and there are about 15 more that are on my list (and patiently waiting on my Kindle).  

I love these favorite book lists because I usually find some titles that I don't have on my "To Read List" and I end up reading and enjoying them.

Kathie


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

27 read 
another 14 cued up on my Kindle to be read
7 I've never even heard of
12 I don't want to ever read.

I think Dante's Inferno and the bible should be on the list. I am not Christian myself, but there are so many references in modern literature to the bible as well as it's cultural significance in general. Not that anyone cares what a heathen like me thinks!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Interesting list!  I've read 61, and started a few others.  (Those Harry Potter titles really helped my count there!)  I think I'll email the list to my Kindle so the next time I'm looking at Feedbooks I can look for a few more to add to that ever-growing TBR list!

N 

P.S.  I think we should start our own KB Must-Read list!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I've read 43, but didn't count the unenjoyed, forced high school reads.  I think I've discovered I like good trash better than littrachure


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> I've read 38 of the books you've listed. The classics are definitely belong on any list of books to read. However, the more recent books probably won't stand the test of time -- _Can you Keep a Secret?_ and _Angel and Demons_ and the Stephanie Meyer's novels (except for Twilight, just for the cultural significance it has right now) stick out like sore thumbs on your list.
> 
> I keep a list of all the "great" books I want to read. (Instead of keeping a list of things to do before I die, I keep a list of books I want to read before I die.) I just finished _A Room with a View_, which was on my list. Here's my list of books I want to read (for comparison purposes):


These are great books!! I will have to check them out, I totally agree that some of the newer books won't stand the test of time to be part of a Top 100 of all time, but that's why I chose to combine 2 lists, because some of those Top 100's are hard to get through! 

Rachel


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I've read 36 for sure. There are some I think I've read but can't remember if I did or just meant to. LOL There are a few I have sitting at home in DTB version waiting to be read and some that are on my list for when I get to them. LOL 

There are a ton more that I want to read that are NOT on the list. Interesting lists running around though.

EllenR


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

This is sort of off the topic, but does anyone keep a book log? I have been keeping a notebook since 2001 (well since Dec. 2001). I have since made a spreadsheet on my computer to use, but still keep track in the notebook as well! I write down the date I finished it, the book, author, and what I thought. That way I could remember what books I have read and it helps when someone asks about a book. I have a hard time remembering b/c I have read so many. Currently I have read 504 books since 2001. Since I got my kindle at Christmas, I know write whether or not the book I read was on the kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

melissaj323 said:


> This is sort of off the topic, but does anyone keep a book log?


I keep mine in Delicious Library on my iMac....


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

melissaj323 said:


> This is sort of off the topic, but does anyone keep a book log? I have been keeping a notebook since 2001 (well since Dec. 2001). I have since made a spreadsheet on my computer to use, but still keep track in the notebook as well! I write down the date I finished it, the book, author, and what I thought. That way I could remember what books I have read and it helps when someone asks about a book. I have a hard time remembering b/c I have read so many. Currently I have read 504 books since 2001. Since I got my kindle at Christmas, I know write whether or not the book I read was on the kindle.


I have just started a book log spreadsheet when I got my Kindle (though I wish I had started sooner!) The only difference on my log is that I am keeping track of all books I own from the date I started the spreadsheet forward. Just like if I had a DTB library, I want to know what I have available to read as well as what I have already read. So my spreadsheet has the title, author, book type (DTB or Kindle), date started reading, date finished reading, price paid, whether it's on the Kindle now or not, and a column for coding the order I want to read my books in. Read books get pushed to the end of the list, books that I won't read cover to cover (cook books, bible, aesop's fables etc&#8230 get a coding right below the read books, since I won't really be "reading" those, they are more of reference. And since it's a spreadsheet I can change the sort anytime to fit my current needs.

Cheers!
Rachel


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I've read 55 of the books on the list and have at least 5 of those I haven't read on my Kindle waiting to be read.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> ...but that's why I chose to combine 2 lists, because some of those Top 100's are hard to get through!


  I'm with you on that thought! I try to mix up my classic reading with contemporary novels. (It motivates me when I'm trying to get through Dickens to know that I'll be reading a "fun" book when I finish Dickens.) Have you seen the Modern Library's 100 Best Novels from the 20th Century book list? The editor's list is really interesting, but the reader's list is full of selections that don't usually make the normal lists with some Tom Clancy and Steven King selections.

I'm also tracking the books I've finished on Excel. But it's not every book I read that I track -- just the books that worthy for all the 100, 101, 1,000 books to read list. Why track all the chick-lit I read -- do I really want an offical record of that?


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I have read 39 of the books on Athenagwis' list and 7 that are on Sparkplug's list.  There are many books on both lists that I plan on reading.

Maxx


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

I never thought of keeping a book-specific journal but that's a great idea! Probably needs an Oberon cover.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Both lists are great, and will give me ideas on what else to look for when I next browse Amazon. Also, I'll look for some YA versions of some of the classics for DD -- it's nice to have a list to remind me of them!

Just a suggestion: If someone makes a new Kindleboards Best Books list, or if you ever revise this one, may I suggest having all the Potter books in sequence, as opposed to sprinkled through the list? And if the list is alphabetical it's much easier to find something too.

Personally, I'd add a couple of HG Wells and Asimov. (Disappointed that the full Foundation series isn't available for Kindle...) Then again I recognize that many people don't think SF is really literature <g>.

And 1001 Nights. And probably more... but how to edit such a list to only 150?


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm surprised that I've read 34 of this list.  But I've added a bunch of titles to my WishList!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I keep mine in Delicious Library on my iMac....


No fair flaunting great software to non-Mac users


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've read 68 1/2 of the OP's list. 1/2 because I haven't read all of Colbert's book as it belongs to my son. . . .I read part of it when he had it home once but didn't get to all of it.

Speaking of which, did you hear about the *C*ombined *O*perational *L*oad *B*earing *E*xternal *R*esitence *T*readmill that NASA will install in the Space Station: They had an on line vote for what to name the new module and "Colbert" won. NASA decided on _Tranquility_ instead, but the COLBERT will be one of the pieces equipment in the module.

Ann


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I've read 49 of the books on your list - woot!  Although some of them I haven't read since I was a child.  It definitely helps that I've read the Chronicles of Narnia, Harry Potter, and Twilight series in their entirety!  That's 18 right there.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Zeronewbury said:


> I never thought of keeping a book-specific journal but that's a great idea! Probably needs an Oberon cover.


Bwahahaha .... oh most certainly!!!  

Rachel


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've read about 45 of them...I think, some I'm a little fuzzy if I only saw the movie, LOL!  I can see that list is going to be controversial....

Betsy

1   HARRY POTTER AND THE DEATHLY HALLOWS (J.K. Rowling)
2   PRIDE AND PREJUDICE (Jane Austen)
3   The Lord of the Rings - JRR Tolkien
4   1984 (George Orwell)
6   TO KILL A MOCKINGBIRD (Harper Lee)
13   THE DA VINCI CODE (Dan Brown)
15   Little Women - Louisa M Alcott
16   HARRY POTTER AND THE HALF-BLOOD PRINCE (J.K. Rowling)
17   Tess of the D’Urbervilles - Thomas Hardy
22   Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
23   The Hobbit - JRR Tolkien
24   HARRY POTTER AND THE PRISONER OF AZKABAN (J.K. Rowling)
26   ATONEMENT (Ian McEwan)
28   The Time Traveler’s Wife - Audrey Niffenegger
32   Gone With The Wind - Margaret Mitchell
34   The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald
37   War and Peace - Leo Tolstoy
40   LORD OF THE FLIES (William Golding)
43   Grapes of Wrath - John Steinbeck
45   Alice in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
46   Through the Looking Glass - Lewis Carroll
52   The Magician's Nephew - CS Lewis
53   The Lion, The With, and the Wardrobe - CS Lewis
54   The Horse and His Boy - CS Lewis
55   Prince Caspian - CS Lewis
56   The Voyage of the 'Dawn Treader' - CS Lewis
57   The Silver Chair - CS Lewis
58   The Last Battle - CS Lewis
59   HARRY POTTER AND THE ORDER OF THE PHOENIX (J.K. Rowling)
66   BRIDGET JONES'S DIARY (Helen Fielding)
67   Winnie the Pooh - AA Milne
68   Animal Farm - George Orwell
76   The Handmaid’s Tale - Margaret Atwood
77   PS, I LOVE YOU (Cecelia Ahern)
79   HARRY POTTER AND THE GOBLET OF FIRE (J.K. Rowling)
82   Dune - Frank Herbert
103   ONE FLEW OVER THE CUCKOO'S NEST (Ken Kesey)
106   Moby Dick - Herman Melville
109   Dracula - Bram Stoker
110   The Secret Garden - Frances Hodgson Burnett
112   Notes From A Small Island - Bill Bryson
115   HARRY POTTER AND THE SORCERER'S STONE (J.K. Rowling)
122   A Christmas Carol - Charles Dickens
123   THE GODFATHER (Mario Puzo)
134   Adventures of Sherlock Holmes - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
149   JURASSIC PARK (Michael Crichton)


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

25 or so.  That's actually more than I expected.  I've never been much of a reader - until my first Kindle arrived in November!  At least 8 from the list since I got my K.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

OK, I have read 32 of them. Not sure I agree with the total list, seems kinda current as opposed to older books, but I do like the list...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

1	HARRY POTTER AND THE DEATHLY HALLOWS (J.K. Rowling)
2	PRIDE AND PREJUDICE (Jane Austen)
3	The Lord of the Rings - JRR Tolkien
4	1984 (George Orwell)
5	Jane Eyre - Charlotte Bronte
6	TO KILL A MOCKINGBIRD (Harper Lee)
11	Wuthering Heights - Emily Bronte
12	THE CATCHER IN THE RYE (J.D. Salinger)
13	THE DA VINCI CODE (Dan Brown)
15	Little Women - Louisa M Alcott
16	HARRY POTTER AND THE HALF-BLOOD PRINCE (J.K. Rowling)
17	Tess of the D’Urbervilles - Thomas Hardy
20	ANGELS & DEMONS (Dan Brown)
22	Rebecca - Daphne Du Maurier
23	The Hobbit - JRR Tolkien
24	HARRY POTTER AND THE PRISONER OF AZKABAN (J.K. Rowling)
32	Gone With The Wind - Margaret Mitchell
33	ON THE ROAD (Jack Kerouac)
40	LORD OF THE FLIES (William Golding)
43	Grapes of Wrath - John Steinbeck 
49	Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy 
59	HARRY POTTER AND THE ORDER OF THE PHOENIX (J.K. Rowling)
60	Emma - Jane Austen 
62	LOLITA (Vladimir Nabokov)
68	Animal Farm - George Orwell
71	BRAVE NEW WORLD (Aldous Huxley)
73	OF MICE & MEN (John Steinbeck)
79	HARRY POTTER AND THE GOBLET OF FIRE (J.K. Rowling)
85	Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen
91	A Tale Of Two Cities - Charles Dickens
100	Count of Monte Cristo - Alexandre Dumas
106	Moby Dick - Herman Melville
107	OLD MAN AND THE SEA (Ernest Hemingway)
115	HARRY POTTER AND THE SORCERER'S STONE (J.K. Rowling)
120	Vanity Fair - William Makepeace Thackeray
123	THE GODFATHER (Mario Puzo)
128	Madame Bovary - Gustave Flaubert
129	WATERSHIP DOWN: A NOVEL (Richard Adams)
132	The Five People You Meet In Heaven - Mitch Alborn
134	Adventures of Sherlock Holmes - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
143	The Three Musketeers - Alexandre Dumas
147	Les Miserables - Victor Hugo

42 for me, and a couple are on Little Gertie awaiting their turn.  A lot of them, I'll never read.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> I think Dante's Inferno and the bible should be on the list. I am not Christian myself, but there are so many references in modern literature to the bible as well as it's cultural significance in general. Not that anyone cares what a heathen like me thinks!


You're not alone in that thinking:

This is a quote by Kevin Roose (author of "The Unlikely Disciple: A Sinner's Semester at America's Holiest University"), on Forbes.com, commentary titled "Quick, can you name a gospel?":

"By getting a solid foundation in the Bible in my Liberty classes, I gained access to an incredible amount of cultural capital. Suddenly, hidden metaphors in classic works of literature leapt out at me from the page, and I caught the subtle scriptural references embedded in political stump speeches. "

Link to the full commentary:

http://www.forbes.com/2009/04/08/unlikely-disciple-roose-bible-opinions-contributors-christian-easter.html


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Zeronewbury said:


> I never thought of keeping a book-specific journal but that's a great idea! Probably needs an Oberon cover.


I think it does! Tell us which one you order...

L


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I've read 28 (not much compare to most people here), but I'm going to try the classics since I can get them for free.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

libros_lego said:


> I've read 28 (not much compare to most people here), but I'm going to try the classics since I can get them for free.


I'm in the same boat as you, I'm impressed by how many books on this list people have read!! But that's the fun part of the list, I can catch up to them all!  

Cheers!
Rachel


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

On your list, I've read 45 of the 150; well, technically only 44 since I'm currently reading The Count of Monte Cristo.

Since I want to get through a lot of the Classics, including 19th Century Lit, looks I've got my work cut out for me, not including "new books" I want to read.  Having my Kindle so simplifies this task however, it really does.


Juanita


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

JCBeam said:


> Since I want to get through a lot of the Classics, including 19th Century Lit, looks I've got my work cut out for me, not including "new books" I want to read. Having my Kindle so simplifies this task however, it really does.


Oh, I'm with you on that! There are lots of classics that sound interesting that I didn't get a chance to read in school, or I just wasn't mature enough to enjoy at the time. But then all those pesky free and bargain books keep distracting me!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Zeronewbury said:


> I never thought of keeping a book-specific journal but that's a great idea! Probably needs an Oberon cover.


This could be a reason for me to get a Celtic Diamond Journal..I've been trying very hard to justify one.


----------

